# Proximity Sharing in Windows Firewall



## neonrider (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello everyone, I wonder why there is no information on the internet on _*Proximity Sharing*_ in Windows Firewall? I have both "Private" and "Public" (what do those stand for?) checked for "Proximity Sharing". Is this good or bad? Should I uncheck "Public" only or both? What is there difference between "Private" and "Public"?


----------



## neonrider (Feb 21, 2017)

Actually I found out on the Firewall itself:

"This feature enables sharing of content between two PCs with proximity devices when tapped together."

Yet I would still like to ask for security of one's PC which check box is more important to uncheck: PUBLIC or PRIVATE? And what these two are actually exactly for?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which version of Windows are you running? I don't remember see anything like Proximity Sharing. I am on Windows 10. I also don't remember seeing any checkboxes for public and private profiles.

Using the Private profile allows you to do File and Printer Sharing and Home Group. Both are for sharing folders and files inside a network. 

Public profile doesn't allow those things, and is mean for use when you take your laptop to a cafe, airport etc. Public profile is more secure.


----------



## neonrider (Feb 21, 2017)

lunarlander said:


> Which version of Windows are you running? I don't remember see anything like Proximity Sharing. I am on Windows 10. I also don't remember seeing any checkboxes for public and private profiles.
> 
> Using the Private profile allows you to do File and Printer Sharing and Home Group. Both are for sharing folders and files inside a network.
> 
> Public profile doesn't allow those things, and is mean for use when you take your laptop to a cafe, airport etc. Public profile is more secure.


I believe 95% users only have one computer. Why would they assume by default everyone has a multi computer system in their home. I use Windows 8.1 and I can see by stats that at least 35% users around the world use Windows XP. It seems only 1.54% use Windows 10. Please check this link for the screenshot:

https://s28.postimg.org/6xdishs4d/windowsfirewall.jpg

Regarding Windows 10 I have opted out, even that I was forced really hard to switch to W10, but after Windows 8.1 becomes unusable I will simply switch to Linux and if not, I will stop using computers in my daily life. I have already stopped buying electronics, cars etc. because of Planned Obsolescence.  Right now I am forced to click 4-5 times just to get the cursor to show up next to where I need t type. That is annoying enough and every time i do it brings me closer to life free of computer. Using PC is becoming more and more hard due to intentionally set annoyances.

The mainstream, the establishment, the evil geoengineering government etc. underestimate the power of people and just like we elected Trump, we will as well one day will stop buying, stop consuming, begin homeschooling and even stop using computers, if they push us hard enough, that will happen, I can guarantee that!


----------



## neonrider (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's stats on "OS Version" I am getting on a website that is being visited by many millions of worldwide visitors:

All Time








Windows XP 460,359 35.52%







Windows 7 298,678 23.04%







Windows Vista 141,426 10.91%







Mac OS X 99,217 7.66%







iPhone 39,110 3.02%







iPad 31,880 2.46%







Android 4 Mobile 30,424 2.35%







Other Phones 26,062 2.01%







Windows 8.1 25,927 2.00%







Windows 10 20,024 1.54%

As you can see, force-fed corporate ideology is very hard to absorb. Just had to click 7 times on the cursor to have it activated, 3 times on EDIT button and 3 times to save the edited text. I am done! Not sure what their agenda is, probably to piss me off and to have me quit computers and I will! I am out for the rest of the week, no more PC until next month.


----------

